# Help me please



## smoking canada up (Jul 2, 2007)

I use sugar maple and cherry wood for all my smoking, I've lost my connection for the cherry wood and i was wondering if i could use birds eye maple, and if anyone has ever used this wood for smoking. P.s I can get this wood for free .


----------



## jts70 (Jul 2, 2007)

I wouls think it would be fine, here is a guide someone posted here before . I do not remember who, but it is a great source of info



Reference guide for Woods used to Smoke Food 

ACACIA - these trees are in the same family as mesquite. When burned in a smoker, acacia has a flavor similar to mesquite but not quite as heavy. Is a very hot burning wood. 

ALDER - Very delicate with a hint of sweetness. Good with fish, pork, poultry, and light-meat game birds. 

ALMOND - A sweet smoke flavor, light ash. Good with all meats. 

APPLE - Very mild with a subtle fruity flavor, slightly sweet. Good with poultry (turns skin dark brown) and pork. 

ASH - Fast burner, light but distinctive flavor. Good with fish and red meats. 

BIRCH - Medium-hard wood with a flavor similar to maple. Good with pork and poultry. 

CHERRY - Mild and fruity. Good with poultry, pork and beef. Some List members say the cherry wood is the best wood for smoking. Wood from chokecherry trees may produce a bitter flavor. 

COTTONWOOD - It is a softer wood than alder and very subtle in flavor. Use it for fuel but use some chunks of other woods (hickory, oak, pecan) for more flavor. Don't use green cottonwood for smoking. 

CRABAPPLE - Similar to apple wood. 

GRAPEVINES - Tart. Provides a lot of smoke. Rich and fruity. Good with poultry, red meats, game and lamb. 

HICKORY - Most commonly used wood for smoking--the King of smoking woods. Sweet to strong, heavy bacon flavor. Good with pork, ham and beef. 

LILAC - Very light, subtle with a hint of floral. Good with seafood and lamb. 

MAPLE - Smoky, mellow and slightly sweet. Good with pork, poultry, cheese, and small game birds. 

MESQUITE - Strong earthy flavor. Good with beef, fish, chicken, and game. One of the hottest burning woods. 

MULBERRY - The smell is sweet and reminds one of apple. 

OAK - Heavy smoke flavor--the Queen of smoking wood. RED OAK is good on ribs, WHITE OAK makes the best coals for longer burning. All oak varieties reported as suitable for smoking. Good with red meat, pork, fish and heavy game. 

ORANGE, LEMON and GRAPEFRUIT - Produces a nice mild smoky flavor. Excellent with beef, pork, fish and poultry. 

PEAR - A nice subtle smoke flavor. Much like apple. Excellent with chicken and pork. 

PECAN - Sweet and mild with a flavor similar to hickory. Tasty with a subtle character. Good with poultry, beef, pork and cheese. Pecan is an all-around superior smoking wood. 

SWEET FRUIT WOODS - APRICOT, PLUM, PEACH, NECTARINE - Great on most white or pink meats, including chicken, turkey, pork and fish. The flavor is milder and sweeter than hickory. 

WALNUT - ENGLISH and BLACK - Very heavy smoke flavor, usually mixed with lighter woods like almond, pear or apple. Can be bitter if used alone. Good with red meats and game. 

Other internet sources report that wood from the following trees is suitable for smoking: AVOCADO, BAY, CARROTWOOD, KIAWE, MADRONE, MANZANITA, GUAVA, OLIVE, BEECH, BUTTERNUT, FIG, GUM, CHESTNUT, HACKBERRY, PIMIENTO, PERSIMMON, and WILLOW. The ornamental varieties of fruit trees (i.e. pear, cherry, apple, etc.) are also suitable for smoking. 

Types of wood that is unsuitable or even poisonous when used for grilling. Don't use any wood from conifer trees, such as PINE, FIR, SPRUCE, REDWOOD, CEDAR, CYPRESS, etc. 

There are many trees and shrubs in this world that contain chemicals toxic to humans--toxins that can even survive the burning process. Remember, you are going to eat the meat that you grill and the smoke particles and chemicals from the wood and what may be on or in the wood are going to get on and in the meat. Use only wood for grilling that you are sure of. 

If you have some wood and do not know what it is, DO NOT USE IT FOR GRILLING FOOD. Burn it in your fireplace but not your smoker. 

Also ELM and EUCALYPTUS wood is unsuitable for smoking, as is the wood from SASSAFRAS, SYCAMORE and LIQUID AMBER trees. 

Here are some more woods that you should not to use for smoking: 

Never use lumber scraps, either new or used. First, you cannot know for sure what kind of wood it is; second, the wood may have been chemically treated; third, you have no idea where the wood may have been or how it was used. For all you know, that free oak planking could have been used in a sewage treatment plant. 

Never use any wood that has been painted or stained. Paint and stains can impart a bitter taste to the meat and old paint often contains lead. 
Do not use wood scraps from a furniture manufacturer as this wood is often chemically treated. 

Never use wood from old pallets. Many pallets are treated with chemicals that can be hazardous to your health and the pallet may have been used to carry chemicals or poison. 

Avoid old wood that is covered with mold and fungus that can impart a bad taste to your meat.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 5, 2007)

Good post.  Saw it had grapevine listed.  Never thought of using it.  Got about 10 miles of the stuff in the trees behind the abode.  Think I'll cut a few and let them dry out.


----------



## dacdots (Jul 6, 2007)

Dried corncobs believe it or not,there good.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

i think you should send me the bird's eye maple for guitar bodies & i'll cut down some hickory for you. seriously i will pay you well for a chunk of bird's eye big enough to whittle down for a guitar neck & headstock- say 5' long by 6"wide & 6" thick. or any you are willing to send- pm me for my #. i'll pay shipping wrapping & everything.that is too beautiful to burn.  i am totally serious about this- please pm me.


----------



## dgross (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi guys, hope you are doing well. The info on the wood usage is from djdebbi (can't be sure on the spelling) and she is the BOMB for awesome smoking info. Try to acess her posts and check. Happy smoking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ! Daun


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 6, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow thanks for the post on smoke wood... I have constant access to various kinds of wood.  The job I am on now has a forest of black walnut and they are clearing it.   Will have to try it out!!!


----------



## smoking canada up (Jul 6, 2007)

i dont think its going to be as big as you would like .its non treated wood but its cut offs from a lexus steering wheel and shifters. i will look at it and see if there is some u can use it will be a week or so ok 

ps so no one has smoked this BIG $ wood eh lol


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

i can not stress enough how beautiful that wood is- i would run up there barefooted through broken glass(hot [email protected] that) to whoop ya w/ barbed wire if ya tried burning that wood down fer bbq- i'll take scraps for tuning pegs& i have saws & clamps & a router- trust me - bird's eye & curly maple has 1 use- to make beautiful music.....


----------



## smoking canada up (Jul 6, 2007)

if u come here u would **** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all the old wood and big $ wood i can get for small $ and free some times
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






ps there is tax on our wook by the usa


----------



## smoking canada up (Jul 6, 2007)

if u come here u would **** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all the old wood and big $ wood i can get for small $ and free some times
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






ps there is tax on our wook by the usa


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

oh yes i know- i've been building guitars for 20 years.....


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 6, 2007)

*For what ever its worth, I have Elm trees on my place. I asked a well know BBQ man if Elm was ok to use. He said yes, and I found it in his BBQ book, that Elm was ok. I have used it for six years now and I seem to be pretty much alive?  The flavor is fine so if there is a problem, I can't see what it would be.  Don't get me wrong, I do make mistakes, one time, I thought I was wrong, but I wasn't! Terry*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

i want to build a custom telecaster( w/ a few mods & cuts) out of curly maple & neck through the body 1 piece bird's eye(thats where you come in) neck/head w/ koa 1/8" back & brazillian basswood fretboard. gold hard tail brass tuners & a whalebone nut & bridge w/ seymour duncan hot rails & a jb junior in the bridge & a piezo under that, 24/36 fret big e-lil' e ( too much info ?) gypc is drooling in the corner but i won't scallop the neck. maybe a gold plate bigsby just on the 2nd guitar for the namm shows.


----------



## brennan (Jul 6, 2007)

Speaking of wood, whats the poop on eucalyptus?  Them things are always falling on peoples houses out here.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

the only thing that can live off that is koala- to smoke or burn it is poison gas- like cedar in a fireplace.


----------



## outback-smoking (Jul 6, 2007)

corncobs never heard of that before what does the meat taste like


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

it just smokes hot & no corn taste.


----------



## brennan (Jul 6, 2007)

I knew those trees were good for nothing but feeding the dirt.

now about corn cobs, any distinct flavor that would make somebody go "hey, thats corn cob smoke" or is it smoke for the sake of smoke if you will?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

were we still on the maple or do i need to school some people- smoke choke cough- are you really serious about not knowing this wood ??? and then we talk about cooking w/ corn cobbs ??? - i'm not saying another word on this post cause i will offend someone & their ignorance. ( oh i hadda say that)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

that was strong & sorry for being rude- but really ... thats a craftsman's wood & not for cooking.


----------



## brennan (Jul 6, 2007)

I wasn't talking about the wood if you were referring to me, I can appreciate crafting wood for crafting wood, I was just asking about the corn cobs. I'm intrigued.

OOOHHH I think i see what you took as ignorance about wood, no I was off the subject of the maple and talking aobut the eucalyptus.  I hadn't heard anything about it and wanted to know.  So now I know.  All they're good for is feeding koalas, smelling like cat pee when the wind is right, and feeding the dirt in that they replenesh the nutrients that the rest of the crops suck up. this is why you see them surrounding all the crops out here.  sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

no worries bro - i have seen people burn cobbs- burn hot & clean- good fuel source. but i will take that wood any way any cut(i got tools).


----------



## smoking canada up (Jul 6, 2007)

i'll see what i can do 4 you but i'm going 2 smoke it .as it heats 3 homes and go's 2 the dump SORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRY i will help u out if i can


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

did i mention the part about top dollar paid & shipping cost etc. ???


----------



## smoking canada up (Jul 6, 2007)

just so u no sugar maple is the way 2 go i love it .if u can get it its the best smoke u can get . 80% of all wood i smoke with is sugar maple


----------



## pne123 (Jul 6, 2007)

Has anyone used the grapevines? I have wild vines slowly choking to death the oak trees next to my house.  I have vines as thick as my wrist.  If they are good I may go pull some down and get them drying.


----------



## smoking canada up (Jul 6, 2007)

give a week or 2  and i'll have lots $ and u will have non lol


----------



## smoking canada up (Jul 6, 2007)

they are to be good go 4 it


----------



## chrish (Jul 7, 2007)

corn cobs were used to mellow out the hickory smoke,  my uncle had used it long long time ago  but if i ask around i might find some history on it but it doesnt provide any taste that i know of.

 smoking canada up:  read my last post under this thread  "alittle more reading" it has grapevines in it.

gypsyseagod: read Debi's PDF file on woods, ceder is used in smoking  plank wood fish,  god knows i wouldent use ceder for any smoking but they do.
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...lavorChart.pdf


----------



## chrish (Jul 7, 2007)

grapevines produce a very tart taste so you dont need to use very much and you might only need to use it on certen meats.


----------

